# Understanding trial results



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello, 
here are the unofficial results held from a trial in Canada. 

Can someone please explain the abbreviations, please? 
What is SG, G, M? How come fails get M? 
Also what's DQ and TERM? I also saw PULL on another dog that failed. 

Is A, B, C is that tracking, obedience, protection in that order? What is the TSB rating?

Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

DQ= disqualified 
A,B,C is the three phrases in the order you stated above
Those are the only ones I know


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

ABC you are right. Tracking, OB, Protection.
V - Excellent
SG - Very Good
G- Good
M- Insufficient 
PULL typically means the owner pulled from the trial for a verified reason. Say dog was injured or sick, or they were.
I'm not sure the difference between DQ and TERM...I know Disqualified (DQ) usually means dog failed something in a phase. Like, doesn't out

TSB - Quote from Leerburg:


> The “TSB”-Evaluation should serve the purpose of describing a dog’s character trades if the dog should be used for breeding purposes. The “TSB”-Evaluation does neither influence the trial result nor does it influence a formation. A dog must complete at least one protection exercise to receive a “TSB”-Evaluation.
> 
> The ratings pronounced (a), present (vh) and not sufficient (ng) describe the following characteristics:
> 
> ...


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@Katsugsd 

thanks for your detailed explanation, that makes a lot of sense.

Could TERM mean I pulled my dog from the trial for not a good reason? 
For exampke, I just got super anxious and decided not to trial?


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Here's the other example, where I saw DQ , TERM and PULL. 

do you get SG if you get 270/300?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DQ- the dog or handler broke the rules. Dog doesn't out, handler yells the dogs name or yells no. 
Term - the dog may not have engaged the helper or maybe won't start the track and the judge calls it. 

If you pull before the trial and before handing in your score book - no requirement.
If you pull during a trial - there must be a verified reason and usually requires vet documentation of an injury. So ya just can't quit because you don't like how things are going.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> @Katsugsd
> 
> thanks for your detailed explanation, that makes a lot of sense.
> 
> ...


No. That is simply a pull and you can only pull for no reason before handing in your scorebook.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Dave Kroyer just released a free video about this: termination vs DQ









Free video Friday! Termination vs Disqualification in IGP | Dave Kroyer - Handling, training and coaching in the areas of IGP, Ring Sport, Police K9, AKC Obedience, Nosework, Agility, SAR, and AKC Tracking







www.davekroyer.com


----------

